# Lie-Nielsen Vs Veritas Low Angle Jack Plane



## MLD

I have not seen the critical information I need so far, so I am posting this. I am in the market for a low angle jack plane. Vintage Stanley 62's in usable condition are rare and more expensive than a LN or Veritas. Woodriver and the new "sweetheart" Stanley are not in my mind as viable options. LN and Veritas both are in the same price range. I have concerns over the LN 62 as Ebay is flooded with them. I have heard of quality issues recently and the necessity to do cleanup work before using them. Ebay has only had one Veritas 62 in the last month. I have not heard of issue with the Veritas. 
Has anyone owned and used both and can tell me which one is better? Critical reviews on either? I am pretty well sold on the Veritas, but would like everyone else's two cents before I buy. Thanks.


----------



## OSU55

The LAJ is an excellent choice - it's the most versatile plane I'm aware of - jointer, panel flattening and smoothing, shooting board. It is not however a good choice for typical jack plane work - cleaning up after a scrub plane and "rougher" work in general. A #5 Stanley is a better choice.

I own the Veritas LA BUJ, review here. I haven't used the LN 62, but I'll go through the way I weighed out my decision. I see quality, customer service, and price as a draw.

*Looks* LN hands down
.
*Tote * Personal choice - I don't like either and make custom totes. Prefer Veritas over Stanley/LN
.
*Mouth Adj* Veritas - the adjustable stop screw allows opening the mouth for chip clearing and returning to 
the same spot. LN is like a block plane - have to try to return the lever to the same spot.
.
*Blade Adj* Veritas - Norris adjuster for depth and lateral adjustment. Set screws to adjust amount of lateral 
play at the blade bevel. LN depth adjuster only. Limited lateral adjustment by hand/hammer only.
.
*Blade * Veritas - 2-1/4" width PM-V11 available (worth the cost), same blade fits BU smoother and jointer.
LN 2" width
.
*Accessories* Veritas - jointing fence. LN Hotdog for shooting. (I made "hotdog" for the Veritas)

The added value Veritas provides with their design innovation made the decision easy for me.


----------



## TheFridge

LN quality issues? That's the first I've heard.

If you want classic go LN

If you want innovative go veritas


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

You won't hear anything negative from either owner, they are both good choices and both companies stand behind their products.

Jeff


----------



## paratrooper34

> I have not seen the critical information I need so far, so I am posting this. I am in the market for a low angle jack plane. Vintage Stanley 62 s in usable condition are rare and more expensive than a LN or Veritas. Woodriver and the new "sweetheart" Stanley are not in my mind as viable options. LN and Veritas both are in the same price range. I have concerns over the LN 62 as Ebay is flooded with them. I have heard of quality issues recently and the necessity to do cleanup work before using them. Ebay has only had one Veritas 62 in the last month. I have not heard of issue with the Veritas.
> Has anyone owned and used both and can tell me which one is better? Critical reviews on either? I am pretty well sold on the Veritas, but would like everyone else s two cents before I buy. Thanks.
> 
> - MLD


Where have you heard of quality issues? Please provide a link or source for this claim.


----------



## bobasaurus

One quirk with the LN is the depth adjustment has friction with the blade, causing it to skew while increasing or decreasing depth. I hate having to redo the lateral adjustments with every depth change on my LN No. 7 1/2. On my Veritas LA Jack, the norris adjuster works perfectly. I use a toothed blade on it for roughing things flat and it's amazing… even very curly grain will not tear out with it.


----------



## donald_wa

I love my LV, but don't like the tote. Its a little squarish in my large hands. Also my pinky finger tends to move the depth/lateral adjuster in use. I have several irons ground at different angles for different grains, etc.


----------



## Cato

I have the LN 62. No issues and seems to be fine craftsmanship.


----------



## MLD

Paratrooper, I heard of a common issue at a time that there were burrs left in the mouth. These had to be removed before use. That was the only thing I heard.

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## rwe2156

> I have the LN 62. No issues and seems to be fine craftsmanship.
> 
> - Cato


Dittos


----------



## paratrooper34

> Paratrooper, I heard of a common issue at a time that there were burrs left in the mouth. These had to be removed before use. That was the only thing I heard.
> 
> Thank you all for your input.
> 
> - MLD


So what…someone said this to you? Someone from LN or just some cat off the street? I am thinking of buying one of those planes and if there are problems, I want to know.


----------



## bbasiaga

> Paratrooper, I heard of a common issue at a time that there were burrs left in the mouth. These had to be removed before use. That was the only thing I heard.
> 
> Thank you all for your input.
> 
> - MLD
> 
> So what…someone said this to you? Someone from LN or just some cat off the street? I am thinking of buying one of those planes and if there are problems, I want to know.
> 
> - paratrooper34


Remember, everything is junk. The internetz haz spoken… 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/142554


----------



## MLD

Paratrooper: Yes, I was walking down the street the other day and a stranger came up to me, looked me dead in the eyes and told me that he had a message. We proceeded to the nearest Starbucks where we sat and he told me that he was an angel sent from heaven. He told me to go forth and do great woodworking, teach it to whom I could and not to buy Lie-Nielsen low angle jack plane. He then told me there was another Skywalker and disappeared before my eyes.

(A reseller and instructor mentioned this occurrence when I asked him his opinion on the matter.)

Buy what you like. If you are set on the LN, go for it. If there are burrs in the mouth area, then you won't be surprised. Good day.


----------



## paratrooper34

> Paratrooper: Yes, I was walking down the street the other day and a stranger came up to me, looked me dead in the eyes and told me that he had a message. We proceeded to the nearest Starbucks where we sat and he told me that he was an angel sent from heaven. He told me to go forth and do great woodworking, teach it to whom I could and not to buy Lie-Nielsen low angle jack plane. He then told me there was another Skywalker and disappeared before my eyes.
> 
> (A reseller and instructor mentioned this occurrence when I asked him his opinion on the matter.)
> 
> Buy what you like. If you are set on the LN, go for it. If there are burrs in the mouth area, then you won t be surprised. Good day.
> 
> - MLD


Ah, had to be a jackass huh? Ok, got it.


----------



## Marlow

I own and use the LN and like all other LN tools I have used, there are zero quality issues. Adjusting a bevel up plane is not all that difficult once you get the hang of it. Get yourself a small hammer (you don't need the LN $85 plane adjusting hammer, although it does look nice on the bench) and use it to tap the iron into alignment. It should only take a very short time to get the shaving thickness where you want it and even across the width. A little practice goes a long way. I have no doubt that if you ultimately chose the LV, you would be happy with its performance.


----------



## derekcohen

I doubt that there are quality issues with either plane. They are both out of the top drawer. Both ductile iron.

They are different planes.

The LN is like a #5 while the LV is like a #5 1/2 (well, a little smaller than that). The LN uses a 2" wide blade and the LV has a 2 1/4" wide blade. There is more registration area on the side of the wider LV, which creates more stability on a shooting board. The narrower LN has better balance on a narrow edge when jointing. The LV has far better "controls" (blade adjustments and mouth opening). The PM-V11 steel from LV is a better blade than the A2 from LN.

Regards from Perth

Derek

LV LA Jack
Stanley #62


----------



## MLD

I ordered the Veritas based on the features, aesthetic and the PM-V11 iron. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## bigJohninvegas

I think you'll be happy. The Lie Nielsen road show has come to my town the last couple years and has given me the chance to handle all there planes. I had alredy used a couple veritas planes, but had not bought any at that time.
In the end, I have bought three veritas planes. A block, med. Shoulder, and a router plane that I got second hand from a friend. I felt that the quality of both Lie Nielsen, and Veritas were equal. In the end I felt the veritas block, and shoulder plane felt better in my hand. I did not see a difference in the router plane, just got a smokin good deal on the Veritas.
While I have not bought a low angle jack plane yet. I did check it out, and had the same opinion that the Veritas fit me better. I remember being bummed out after thst first LN road show. Had full intent to buy there med. shouler plane, and went home empty handed. 
Good luck.


----------



## woodweasel

You'll be happy with the Veritas plane. I've owned both and both are fine tools, but I always seemed to be reaching for the Veritas. I like the blade centering set screws. And since I have other planes that share the same blade, it was easy to swap out for a sharp blade.

Scott in Montana


----------



## jdwhitak

> LN quality issues? That s the first I ve heard.
> 
> If you want classic go LN
> 
> If you want innovative go veritas
> 
> - TheFridge


I've only been woodworking for about a year and a half. In that time I've returned to the retailer or sent tools back to LN to be fixed four times because of defects. Twice on LN router planes and twice on the LN LA Jack. Veritas will be getting my money from now on.


----------



## PPK

> I ordered the Veritas based on the features, aesthetic and the PM-V11 iron. Thank you all for your input.
> 
> - MLD


Good choice. I own this one and have been very happy with it. As others have said, there are no quality concerns, and if there are, both companies stand behind their products and make it right.


----------



## P89DC

> LN quality issues? That s the first I ve heard.
> 
> If you want classic go LN
> 
> If you want innovative go veritas
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> I ve only been woodworking for about a year and a half. In that time I ve returned to the retailer or sent tools back to LN to be fixed four times because of defects. Twice on LN router planes and twice on the LN LA Jack. Veritas will be getting my money from now on.
> 
> - jdwhitak


You dig up a dead thread to bash Lie Nielsen after selling off several LN items here in the last month. Can we can assume you've purged your inventory of LN since you're in attack mode?


----------



## jdwhitak

Received my new Veritas LA Jack earlier this week. After having both the LN and Veritas versions I can say I wholeheartedly say I prefer the Veritas.


Bigger handles, which I like.
Thicker casting .
1/4" wider iron.
Screw stop to keep the adjustable mouth from slamming into the iron. 
Sole that is actually flat and sides that are dead on 90 to the sole. Unlike the LN I had.


----------



## Oprod

Hi, I've been using Stanley bailey style hand-lanes for many years. I too wanted to try a low angle jack to see what all the hubbub was about. I decided on the LN as it had several more features, the set screws, the blade widths, and the blade steels. I ended up with a standard 25 degree angle blade in the pmv11. I cannot say that it is better yet then a2 or 01 steel, but, I would not hesitate to say it's every bit as good as either at this point and given the choice I would again buy the pmv11 blade as I feel the current steels made generally are not as fine grained as they were prior to the 1940,s. This blade made from powdered steel as I understand seems to take a sharper edge and seems to hold it longer, but I have no proof of that. I can say the weight of the plane over the Stanley's helps drive the plane with sheer momentum. I can also definitely say it cuts through red oak, white oak, and maple end grains like no other plane I've ever had. I want to try a 50 degree angle blade as well as a toothed blade soon. Both available for this plane which also was a deciding factor for me.


----------



## therealSteveN

I'm partial to Lee Valley, but you can't go wrong with either, both will be serious lifetime tools with only minimal care, and serve you very well the entire time.


----------



## derekcohen

> Hi, I've been using Stanley bailey style hand-lanes for many years. I too wanted to try a low angle jack to see what all the hubbub was about. I decided on the LN as it had several more features, the set screws, the blade widths, and the blade steels. I cannot say that it is better yet then a2 or 01 steel, but, I would not hesitate to say it's every bit as good as either at this point and given the choice I would again buy the pmv11 blade as I feel the current steels made generally are not as fine grained as they were prior to the 1940,s. This blade made from powdered steel as I understand seems to take a sharper edge and seems to hold it longer, but I have no proof of that. I can say the weight of the plane over the Stanley's helps drive the plane with sheer momentum. I can also definitely say it cuts through red oak, white oak, and maple end grains like no other plane I've ever had. I want to try a 50 degree angle blade as well as a toothed blade soon. Both available for this plane which also was a deciding factor for me.
> 
> - Oprod


If you are only using a 25 degree blade, you cannot compare this plane with a Stanley. It is not apples to apples. The Bu plane is cutting with a 37 degree angle (12 degree bed plus 25 degree bevel) and the Stanley with 45 degrees (frog angle). The only wood the BU will plane is end grain or across the grain. It will stink on face grain unless the wood is very straight grained.

The promise from a BU plane lies with its ability to use a high cutting angle (50 degree bevel is best) such as 62 degree, and along wth a low centre of effort. Try using the same cutting angle in a BD plane, and it will be hard to push. This high cutting angle enables the BU plane to work interlocked grain very well.

Now, if you wish to use a 50 degree bevel with a camber - which is really a necessity when smoothing, to avoid tracks - then you must not use the blades which come with a 50 degree bevel. They have a straight bevel and attempting to add a camber will be futile. Too much steel to remove. The answer is to add the camber to a secondary bevel on a 25 degree primary bevel. For information on this, go here: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/WoodworkTechniques/TheSecretToCamberinBUPlaneBlades.html

Regarding PM-V11 steel, I have been part of a number of tests, and can state quite categorically that it will last twice as long as O1, and actually feel smoother in the cut than O1. The latter is due to the added Chromium in the steel.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## rad457

> Hi, I've been using Stanley bailey style hand-lanes for many years. I too wanted to try a low angle jack to see what all the hubbub was about. I decided on the LN as it had several more features, the set screws, the blade widths, and the blade steels. I ended up with a standard 25 degree angle blade in the pmv11. I cannot say that it is better yet then a2 or 01 steel, but, I would not hesitate to say it's every bit as good as either at this point and given the choice I would again buy the pmv11 blade as I feel the current steels made generally are not as fine grained as they were prior to the 1940,s. This blade made from powdered steel as I understand seems to take a sharper edge and seems to hold it longer, but I have no proof of that. I can say the weight of the plane over the Stanley's helps drive the plane with sheer momentum. I can also definitely say it cuts through red oak, white oak, and maple end grains like no other plane I've ever had. I want to try a 50 degree angle blade as well as a toothed blade soon. Both available for this plane which also was a deciding factor for me.
> 
> - Oprod


Think you have a typo Veritas L.V. has the PMV-11 blades not LN ?


----------

